# Unable to get built-in webcam working [SOLVED]

## audiodef

lsusb:

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam

```

uname -a:

```

Linux Baku 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #6 SMP PREEMPT Mon May 30 16:37:11 EST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5250 @ 1.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Kernel config: http://audiodef.com/baku.config

Whether I compile the kernel video options as modules or in-kernel, I still can't bring this camera up in Skype (really, the only place I need it on this machine). I know it works because it worked under Ubuntu and I can see the camera's little blue LED flash when booting up with a Gentoo LiveCD. I'm just missing something, most likely the correct driver, although from what I understand I should already have the correct driver in my kernel config.

----------

## rainbowgoblin

I have a totally different camera, so I'm not sure how helpful this will be, but the one thing I have set that you don't (as far as I can tell) is this:

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

It's under Device Drivers -> Multimedia support -> Video capture adapters -> V4L USB devices

I have it all set up as modules, that way I can try to load them and see if there are errors. I know you said you tried modules, but still... I'd stick to that. I had an issue once where I could ONLY get a sound card working when I compiled support as a module.

Anyway, here are the relevant lines from my kernel config, in case it helps:

```

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_RC_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

#

# Audio decoders

#

#

# RDS decoders

#

#

# Video decoders

#

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

#

# Video encoders

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SR030PC30 is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SI4713 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SI4713 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SI470X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MR800 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TEA5764 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SAA7706H is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TEF6862 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_WL1273 is not set

```

----------

## audiodef

That worked, thanks!   :Very Happy: 

I noticed doing this produces the ucvvideo module, which I've read I might need but could not find. Much appreciated, rainbowgoblin.

----------

